# Ruby green or Pundamilia nyererei



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

I bought these three fish 1m/2f and i was told they are a ruby greens. I just wanted to check to see if you guys agree. And i was wondering if the other two are female. click to enlarge


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

cmcpart0422 said:


> i was told they are a ruby greens. I just wanted to check to see if you guys agree.


yes



cmcpart0422 said:


> And i was wondering if the other two are female.


yes

Kevin


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

i got a chance to take some better pics. Are the two silver ones female and are they the same species. and what is the male? again click to enlarge


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

H.sp"ruby green"
xris


----------

